# Your pups/dogs weight and age?



## gerberianshepsky (Mar 20, 2009)

I just want to know how my boy is coming along. He seems a little small. He is around 9 months and 55 pounds.

How much did your dog weigh when he/she was around 9 months?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

http://www.mygermanshepherdpuppy.com/


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I can't remember specifically but Cody was around 60lbs at 9 months, now at 6 years he's about 85lbs. 
Isa was also about 60lbs at 9 months and at almost 4 years she's 70lbs.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

only 8 months, but 76 lbs... do you have any pictures?


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

My boy is 10 1/2 months and only weighs 52 pounds. He is lean, but not really skinny. He is very active ~ we joke that he never seems to stop moving except to sleep. 

Both his sire and dam were on the smaller side and I don't expect either him or his sister (who is only 48 lbs) too get very large. They should still be within the "breed standard" when fully grown.


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

Bella will be two in July and she is 77 pounds.


----------



## BigArn (Apr 23, 2009)

Rocky at 4 months was 46 pounds.


----------



## Jacobysma (Jun 17, 2009)

Jacoby is 64lbs at 6mos and really skinny.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Lancer was around 67 lbs at 9 mos. He was 75.4 lbs earlier this month at 13.5 months.

There are also a couple of stickies in the Development and Socialization section that you can review for comparisons:

*<u>How heavy was/is your GSD at 6 mos</u>* 

<u>*Height Growth Chart*</u> Folks were putting weights here as well


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark weighed in at 23lbs at 10 weeks, 2 days old.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i adopted Tilden (known birthdate) at exactly 9.5 months. he was 58lbs i believe... he'll now be 3 in December and hovers just under 70lbs. his highest being 73, but i felt that was too heavy for him.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

10 weeks and 1 day, 27-pounds.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Lulu weighed in a few days ago at 35 lbs, she is 4.5 months


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

It really depends on the dog's height and who his dogs are. Otto was always short compared to other dogs here but he weighed the same as other pups for his age. He's built like a brick youknowwhat house. Now that he's at his full height, he's 2 1/2" taller than my female but they weigh the same becuase she's 8 and he's 1.


----------



## Jinx913 (May 6, 2009)

Mieshka just went to the vet today. She is 26 pounds at she'll be 12 weeks on Monday.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Halo is 7-1/2 months old, and 54.8 pounds.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

Quest was just weighed a week ago at 51lbs and he was 4.5 months at the time.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Kaiser just turned 4 months old on the 27th, and he weighs around 40lbs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo at 16 weeks was 41# haven't had his 17 week weigh in yet, but he gained an average of 4# every week til the last one, only 2 or 3#. I remember reading what they weigh at 4 months~ double it for an approximate adult weight. Depends on the lines, IMO.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Stryder is 6 1/2 months old and weighs 64 pounds.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

At 9 mos she was at 59 lbs, right on average.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

11/69lb/26"


----------



## PuffinGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Jones is 8 months and weighs about 76-77 pounds. He still has a LOT of filling out to do!


----------



## chewbarka (Jul 1, 2009)

Male 7 months 69 lbs
Female 4 months 30 lbs


----------



## ldw6559 (Jun 1, 2009)

Griffin @ 4 months weighed 55.8lbs. and @ 5 months weighed in @ 70lbs. There are some pics at 5 months on show us those hunks p. 33.


----------



## headtripparade (May 9, 2009)

Lou weighs 50.8 lbs. at 5 months.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

GSD pups can be so lanky, it's probably nowhere near his final weight when he's done maturing and filling out.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Della is 51 pounds is two years and three months old.


----------



## Gunnarsmum (Jul 4, 2008)

Loki went to the vet on Monday and he was 18.4 at 10 weeks.


----------



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

Rex is 3 months now and has 32lbs.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

Strider is 6 months old. He is 61 lbs(almost 2 weeks ago) and 25.5" at the shoulder.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rocky is 8 1/2 years old, 25 inches at the shoulder, and 75lb.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Cisco - 5.5 months old - 44 pounds


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly is 3 1/2 years old, 23 inches is 56lbs.

Tanner is 4 1/2 years old, 25 inches, and 75lbs.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Ranger turned twenty weeks today, 55lbs. and 24" at the withers.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

8 weeks old 13 pounds
12 weeks old 19 pounds (added 6 pounds in 4 weeks)
15 weeks old 27 pounds (added 8 pounds in 3 weeks)
16 weeks old and now 32 pounds (added 5 pounds in one week!!!).


----------



## cuttingedge (Nov 23, 2009)

Katama is 7 Months and is 25" at the withers and is 72 lbs.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

2 months old - 13 pounds
3 months old - 19 pounds 
3 months and 3 weeks old 27 pounds 
4 months - 32 pounds 
4 months 3 weeks - 40 pounds, right around 18 inches at withers


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Update...
Jake 8.5 months
78 pounds


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Cisco.. 52 pounds at 6.5 months


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

jakeandrenee said:


> Update...
> Jake 8.5 months
> 78 pounds


 
I'm always looking to see where your Jake is with the age and weight as my Ryker is just about the same age. Ryker weighed in at 71.4 yesterday at lil over 8 months.


----------



## bmasplund (Sep 7, 2010)

Sasha is now four months old. She weighed 41 lbs yesterday and is about 21.5 inches tall. Does she seem small because she looks small?


----------



## CB54 (Jun 6, 2010)

Darcy last weighed at 8 months went 76#'s.


----------



## seyffertc (Sep 8, 2010)

Chloe jsut got back from the vet this morning at 19 weeks she is 41.2 lbs


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Skylar is 51 pounds, she's 6 months and 7 days old


----------



## dhfitch (Oct 19, 2010)

Reagan will be 5 months on th 10th and weighs in a 43lbs.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

just got back from the vet this morning for his 12 week shots and he was 27.7 lbs... last month he was 17!!!!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Beansy was weighed today and is 65#, will be eight months old on the seventh -- fatty. 

Joy is 15 months old and is 56#.

Dolly will be eight months old on the seventh and is 61 pounds.

Milla is two years and 52 pounds.
Ninja is two years and 56 pounds.

Heidi is 4 years and 69 pounds
Whitney is 4 years and 62 pounds
Tori is 4 years and 62 pounds

Babs is 5 years and 66 pounds
Jenna is 5 years and 75 pounds -- fatty

Bear will be eight months and she is very similar to Beansy, probably about 65, I have not weighed her recently.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

bmasplund said:


> Sasha is now four months old. She weighed 41 lbs yesterday and is about 21.5 inches tall. Does she seem small because she looks small?


Yours actually weighs a little more than mine and is 1/4 of and inch taller.  Mine is 4 months too. She is small and compact. A demon child in a small package. :wub:


----------



## bmasplund (Sep 7, 2010)

jaggirl47 said:


> Yours actually weighs a little more than mine and is 1/4 of and inch taller.  Mine is 4 months too. She is small and compact. A demon child in a small package. :wub:


Don't they look small though? Man but you look at the measurements and it seems like she is right on track


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

bmasplund said:


> Don't they look small though? Man but you look at the measurements and it seems like she is right on track


 
Leyna looks tiny to me. lol I guess not to everyone else though. I keep getting told she will be up to my hip and weigh 130lbs. I love people. Well, they say she will be huge and I also hear that she is a beautiful lab/GSD mix. Everyone and their mother around here apperently has had a lab/GSD mix that looked just like her.:crazy:


----------



## chano (Aug 18, 2010)

12 months/ 65 lbs


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

40 lbs @ 5 months


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

41lbs @ 18 weeks (4 months)


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

1yr - 85lbs for Abby, and Duke is 17.9lbs @ 8wks


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Eva is 8 weeks 2 days and 13.1 lbs. She was 9 lbs exactly at 6 weeks 1 day.


----------



## Maggie111320 (Jul 12, 2021)

Here is Maggie at 8 mo today 56.4 lbs. 
Pictures are 7 months old.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Oskar is 8.5 months abt 75.7 pounds.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Within standard she is13 months, 22.5“ and 54 pounds. It’s amazing how many people think she is too small.


----------

